# Custom locomotive builders?



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Are there any custom builders out there? This is for a large project I am quoting. Power should be electric and RC.
Build would need to be to high fidelity. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

pjpickard said:


> Are there any custom builders out there?


I only know of Bill Allen here in the USA, but I'm sure there might be someone else. 

The G1MRA Journal has several ads in the back for custom locomotive builders, all in the UK.

WuHu/Bowande in China re quite receptive to projects as long as they are adequately funded.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Could you be a little more specific?
Is this a steam, diesel or electric locomotive?
To what scale?
Maybe there is something similar that can be adapted, rather then a complete scratch build.
When you say 'high fidelity', do you want it built in brass, or will plastic work for you?
I think that it all helps to give a clearer picture as to what you want.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

It sounds like you are looking for either track powered or battery powered locos with RC control. For live steam, as already stated, Bill Allen would be the man to talk to.

I would suggest getting in contact with Riekus Van Der Westhuizen in South Africa. He is a brilliant modeler and primarily makes SAR diesel locos and rolling stock in 1:24 scale. He might be willing to take on a project of a different scale such as 1:20.3 or 1:32. His attention to detail and his experimentations with custom smoke units and fans make his work exceed the description of "High Fidelity." Truly impressive stuff he makes. Here is a video of one of his great builds, check his YouTube channel for more:





If you are interested in getting in touch with him, send me a PM and I will provide his email. I don't think I have seen him post his email on his company webstore or anywhere else online, so I'd rather not put it here in a public place in case it is a personal email address that can get grabbed by the web crawlers. 

Best,
Mike


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

OK, some more detail. Steam only. Battery powered with radio control. 3/8" scale.
Models can be any material, with a preference for brass and other metals.

Models will need to be very faithful to the prototypes. Things like driver spoke count can vary, but they should hold up to very close scrutiny to prototype drawings(which will be supplied.) If this makes sense to anyone, models made from model railroad type drawings will not be good enough. I don't mean to sound snooty, but this is what this project demands. Looking for museum quality examples. I can supply more info to interested parties in a PM.

I didn't mention it initially but passenger and freight cars will also be required, also in 3/8" scale. Some are available but none are currently in production.

I have thought about Bill Allen, but it seems he only does steam. The project may include a steam engine eventually.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You do say "Models" - is that a quantity of one prototype or a train of models of different prototypes?

I would join the G1MRA and check out the custom builders who make 1/32nd scale locomotives.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Might I ask why he wants 3/8" scale? Is this for a movie?

Greg


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg,
What do you mean for a 'movie'?
⅜"/foot is 1/32 scale - the 'correct' scale for Gauge One.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Not a movie, and as David says 1/32" scale is "correct." Right now this is all in initial planning stage. I'm proposing as many as 6-8 complete trains, one will be freight, one an M&E, the rest "name" trains.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

What is the contact information for Bill Allen .

Does he have a website.

Thank you,

Norman


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Does someone have the Contact Information for Bill Allen in the USA .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

David, perhaps the models are miniatures for filming a movie.


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

As I mentioned this is NOT for a movie. It is a large layout and collection of locos and cars for a private collector.

But I am curious what does 3/8" scale have to do with a movie? 

Since Bill posts here a lot I think it would be easy to contact him here, I just haven't done it mainly because he seems to focus on steam powered engines.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

nothing to do with 3/8" scale, but the fact that the party that wants them has an intermediary to procure them and the information on what is to be built is being doled out bit by bit.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

norman said:


> Does someone have the Contact Information for Bill Allen in the USA .


Norman,
Bill posts here all the time. Find a post, click his name and "start a conversation" with him. I sent you a PM (conversation) saying the same.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Why all the secrecy? This forum is sure not that.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

pjpickard said:


> I didn't mention it initially but passenger and freight cars will also be required, also in 3/8" scale. Some are available but none are currently in production.


There was a post on Facebook today with a photo of a gorgeous custom UK loco from Buxton Model Works, who appear to be able to do what you asked.
Buxton Model Works - About us


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the list of traders on the G1MRA website. You will find one or two custom builders there.
Traders | The Gauge One Model Railway Association


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Secrecy is because of an NDA that I have signed. I wish I could elaborate, but I'm bound by a contract. Thanks for the other references guys!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, you know we won't stop.. Why anyone would need an NDA to build a custom models of several trains clearly signals it is not for a private hobbyist, unless the person is paranoid of people knowing who it is. we've had famous personalities as model train buffs, and they were public. I won't pester you any more about it.


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Greg,

Nail on head!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

pjpickard said:


> Thanks for the other references guys!


And I'll take a model of the P2 mikado (the green loco in the Buxton pic,) if you go to them.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

pjpickard said:


> Secrecy is because of an NDA that I have signed. I wish I could elaborate, but I'm bound by a contract. Thanks for the other references guys!


*I have built 67 Large Steam engines from Northern's, Mountain's Northern's, 2-10-2's Decapods', and several Diesels including as of today 27 Aristocraft B-units. I have orders for 5 more large steam engines right now. Now here is the catch. I only build in 1/29". They just look so much better than 1/32". Even though MTH made 1/32 most of it looks like toys. On little question about the secrecy, I can understand that, in some respect. But when I used to havea gigantic Lionel Collection. And I belonged to several nation clubs. Most stars wanted to be noted for collecting. I even had Frank Sinatra's Home phone number. Not disputing what you want done as far as the NDA, just letting you know, I know about 10 Famous stars that collect and run trains !*


----------



## pjpickard (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Santafe!
Could you elaborate on how 1/29 looks better than 1/32? I'm afraid I don't follow that. Isn't the gauge wrong then? The desire here is museum quality accurate models. I'm new to this size so...I'm still learning.

As for secrecy...the person is "famous" but not like the way you are describing. I'm still churning my way through a big quote for this.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, mostly because it is bigger... but Rex is biased ha ha! (I have 3 of his locos, he does great work).

Rex's locos are probably best described as beautiful kitbashes of existing locos. The chrome plated Santa Fe e8 is an example, it looks factory.

For museum quality, you have to go to 1:32 to keep the proper aspect of the wheel gauge to the body of the loco.

Greg


----------



## bbox (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, you know we won't stop.. Why anyone would need an NDA to build a custom models of several trains clearly signals it is not for a private hobbyist, unless the person is paranoid of people knowing who it is. we've had famous personalities as model train buffs, and they were public. I won't pester you any more about it.


Greg,
I know a wealthy collector who has had several museum grade 3/8" scale locos built and he wants to remain private. He requires an NDA for these models. 
Bill Box


----------

